# 00447710763163 , neue Rückrufabzocke ?



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

Hallo,

habe gerade auf meinem Handy einen Anruf erhalten von der Nummer  00447710763163.

Über Google habe ich 'rausgefunden, daß der Anruf aus Großbritannien/Irland kam.

Da ich dort niemanden kenne, gehe ich davon aus, daß das eine neue Nummer für eine Rückrufabzocke sein könnte oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## technofreak (20 August 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich dort niemanden kenne, gehe ich davon aus, daß das eine neue Nummer für eine Rückrufabzocke sein könnte oder irre ich mich da?


 Mehrwertdienste sind im Ausland (noch) nicht erreichbar, wenn es eine UK Nummer wäre  , 
sieht sie allerdings etwas seltsam aus :
http://www.numberingplans.com/index.php?goto=areacodes&s=GB&len=5

area codes beginnend mit 77 kann ich nicht finden , ich hab eher den Eindruck dass
sich da jemand verwählt hat, läßt man die erste 0 weg bekommt man die Vorwahl
 von Lastrup-Hemmelte=04477, allerdings wären dann eine Teilnehmernummer
 mit 8 Ziffern ungewöhnlich 

sagt das eher etwas? 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort !!  

Wahrscheinlich hat sich da wirklich jemand verwählt und ich war einfach zu mißtrauisch, weil man in letzter Zeit so viel von diesen fiesen Abzockern hört und liest.

Trotzdem noch mal Danke!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

Das kommt davon, wenn man nur die Festnetznummern nachsieht - das ist eine Mobilnummer von O2-UK.


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2004)

na ist doch prima , dann melde dich doch an , deine  Kenntnisse können uns allen von Vorteil sein...

ist aber dennoch kein Hinweis auf Mißbrauch, warum soll jemand von einer teuren
 Handnummer in Deutschland anrufen , die beim Rückruf auch nicht mehr als den (natürlich relativ teuren )
Mobilfunktarif hätte


----------

